# [emerge]actualizacion www-client/chromium {SOLUCIONADO}

## upszot

Hola gente...

 estoy tratando de hacer una actualización del browser (www-client/chromium) y me estoy encontrando con lo siguiente...

http://pastebin.com/mwR8y1x3

por lo que entiendo, al ser muchos cambios me recomienda usar automask... pero no estoy muy familiarizado con su uso..

alguien me puede dar una mano, para seguir adelante..

saludos

----------

## gringo

hay varias cosas en lo que pegas :

- una primera parte en la que simplemente te está diciendo que hay varios paquetes que no pueden instalarse simultáneamente ( como p.ej. la nueva versión de util-linux y sysvinit). Esto debería solucionarse simplemente con desinstalar la version que tienes instalada y acto seguido instalar la versión nueva.

- una segunda parte en la que simplemente te dice que hay que para actualizar lo que tienes tiene que instalar o bien una serie de paquetes de una versión en concreto o bien que tienen que estar instalados con un use determinado ( como el use redland del paquete soprano).

saluetes

----------

## upszot

 *gringo wrote:*   

> - una segunda parte en la que simplemente te dice que hay que para actualizar lo que tienes tiene que instalar o bien una serie de paquetes de una versión en concreto o bien que tienen que estar instalados con un use determinado ( como el use redland del paquete soprano).

 Hola.. la primera parte todo joya, la entiendo, y no hay problema...

ahora con esta segunda parte, entiendo que para poder emerger ciertos paquetes requiere de q el paquete soprano tenga esa USE pero al ponersela.. me sigue tirando el mismo cartel...

 *Quote:*   

> M1530 upszot # egrep soprano /etc/portage/package.use 
> 
> dev-libs/soprano redland
> 
> M1530 upszot # emerge -av dev-libs/soprano
> ...

 

y lo otro que no entiendo es lo q me dice el automask

saludos

----------

## gringo

fíjate bien y verás que además de tener que añadir el use redland de soprano te está diciendo que la versión de raptor, rasqal y redland que necesitas están en ~arch.

 *Quote:*   

> The following keyword changes are necessary to proceed:
> 
> #required by dev-libs/redland-1.0.14, required by dev-libs/soprano-2.7.0[redland], required by @selected, required by @world (argument)
> 
> >=media-libs/raptor-2.0.4 ~x86
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> y lo otro que no entiendo es lo q me dice el automask 

 

en las últimas versiones de portage --autounmask está habilitado por defecto, básicamente te dice que si no lo quieres activado añade EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--autounmask=n" al make.conf y que si quieres que --autounmask escriba los cambios necesarios a los distintos archivos que uses --autounmask-write.

saluetes

----------

## upszot

uu con esa salida toda pegada se me paso el tema de esos paquetes... *Quote:*   

> M1530 upszot # echo ">=media-libs/raptor-2.0.4 ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords/package.keywords.principal 
> 
> M1530 upszot # echo ">=dev-libs/rasqal-0.9.27 ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords/package.keywords.principal 
> 
> M1530 upszot # echo ">=dev-libs/redland-1.0.14 ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords/package.keywords.principal 
> ...

 agrege esos paquetes para q los tome de testing y esas uses q pedia...

hice un emerge -C de  *Quote:*   

> sys-apps/util-linux
> 
> sys-apps/sysvinit
> 
> media-libs/gst-plugins-bad

  pero aun asi no puedo resolver el bloqueo entre "util-linux" y "sysvinit"

http://pastebin.com/KD6JYdCH

alguna idea??

----------

## upszot

ahora si...

... mirando bien..

 *Quote:*   

> [ebuild  N    ~] sys-apps/sysvinit-2.88-r3  USE="(-ibm) (-selinux) -static" 0 kB
> 
> [ebuild  N     ] sys-apps/util-linux-2.19.1  USE="cramfs crypt ncurses nls perl unicode -loop-aes -old-linux (-selinux) -slang (-uclibc)" 0 kB
> 
> [blocks B      ] <sys-apps/util-linux-2.20 ("<sys-apps/util-linux-2.20" is blocking sys-apps/sysvinit-2.88-r3)

 

 si bien me decia q el bloqueo era con la 2.20 de util-linux me estaba queriendo instalar la 2.19.1  (asiq ahi no se pq me tiraba ese bloqueo...) pero bueno...

agrege esto.. *Quote:*   

> echo "sys-apps/util-linux" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords/package.keywords.principal

 

y ahora si quiere instalar la version sys-apps/util-linux-2.20  

con ese cambio ya me deja empezar a realizar el emerge...

asiq lo voy a dejar corriendo y me voy a trabajar, antes de q llegue mas tarde jeje  :Confused: 

ya los mantendre informados

----------

## upszot

bueno con esos cambios que les informe arriba pude compilar sin problemas...

salvo un paquete q pincho por una .so (creo q esas son librerías) y lo solucione ejecutando "sudo lafilefixer --justfixit"

y después continuando con la compilacion...

Doy por cerrado el post como solucionado...

gracias gringo por la ayuda =))

----------

